
Show HN: Tinder for Poetry (Data Collection Phase) - TylerSteele
https://poempath.com
======
TylerSteele
Okay, it's not _really_ like Tinder because poems cannot like you back. I
built this website using Vue and Koa. Currently, it just collects data. I will
be building a basic recommendation engine in the coming weeks. Any feedback is
greatly appreciated- this is my first major WebDev project. Also, if anyone
knows of a quality source of poems, let me know!

~~~
rvrabec
This is great! One suggestion, show the theme of the poem or maybe the first
few lines so the person doesn't have to read the whole thing / scroll to the
bottom to move on or like it.

~~~
TylerSteele
Hmm that is an excellent point. Thank you! I do not know if I have the data
consistency to reliably provide a theme for every poem, but some sort of "at a
glance" feature would be valuable.

